# Private lining scan for DE abroad



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi girls,
can anyone let me know of clinics where you can get a lining scan done before heading of for DE abroad ?
I know a lot of the clinics will not entertain you if they are not treating you.
Anyone know of any in Dublin ?

BoBo


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry cant help bron


----------



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

Boboboy,

I really don't know much about this but I am guessing if you contacted the Simms clinic in Dublin they may be able to point you in the right direction.

Pink Tulipx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for your help.
I have just found 2 - the Beacon and one in Blackrock both charging E120  so not too bad.
Sims were no help at all once I told them I was going for treatment abroad they said they could not help me    I don't think it would have killed them to give some advice .

BoBo


----------



## gretta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Bobo,

I think Clane hospital also do the scans for foreign ED programmes.

Good luck

gretta


----------

